# 185KG x 1 squat PR



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

185KG x 1






very happy to be part of the 400lb squat club


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

If only you had squatted it..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Decent weight, you kind of good morning'd it on the ascent though.

Looks like you need to transfer your weight to your heels and sit back a lot more as you're leaning forward quite a bit.

Not a dig, just an observation.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. Seemed to be near on tip toes at one point. I don't squat and havnt for years but thought better to squat through your heels.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Decent weight, you kind of good morning'd it on the ascent though.
> 
> Looks like you need to transfer your weight to your heels and sit back a lot more as you're leaning forward quite a bit.
> 
> Not a dig, just an observation.


that's what these threads are for. Receive advice.

and nonuseful insults


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Seemed to be near on tip toes at one point. I don't squat and havnt for years but thought better to squat through your heels.


I think I will invest in some squat shoes, that might help. My back does then to flatten on PRs. it's fine on lower weights.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

That is a feck-load of weight. Brilliant lifting! :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> that's what these threads are for. Receive advice.
> 
> and nonuseful insults


It's a natural reaction to lean forward when squatting, maybe try dropping the weight a bit and use a box or a bench to squat onto and then once you get the feel of transferring the weight back you can move up in weight again.

185 is a bloody decent weight to squat, everyone on the internet claims to have a 200kg+ squat but rarely do you see anyone getting near it in the gym!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> It's a natural reaction to lean forward when squatting, maybe try dropping the weight a bit and use a box or a bench to squat onto and then once you get the feel of transferring the weight back you can move up in weight again.
> 
> 185 is a bloody decent weight to squat, everyone on the internet claims to have a 200kg+ squat but rarely do you see anyone getting near it in the gym!


THis was a PR and as much as I would like to get perfect forum. I was content with standing up with the weight on my back and staying alive.

For the regular training I try and work on as much perfect form as possible. I only ever 1RM once a month at most

I've just finished my first test cycle and moved my 1RM from 160KG to 185KG so I'm happy with that. BW is 89KG for anyone that cares


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I think I will invest in some squat shoes, that might help. My back does then to flatten on PRs. it's fine on lower weights.


Confront the problem first as to why you are leaning forward and not pushing through heels. Don't just buy some different shoes lol. I don't think that will help much.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> THis was a PR and as much as I would like to get perfect forum. I was content with standing up with the weight on my back and staying alive.
> 
> For the regular training I try and work on as much perfect form as possible. I only ever 1RM once a month at most
> 
> I've just finished my first test cycle and moved my 1RM from 160KG to 185KG so I'm happy with that. BW is 89KG for anyone that cares


Gotta be happy with a squat in excess of 2x bodyweight.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is great work though with your bodyweight and having only done one cycle. Immense mate that would snap me in half trying to un rack that.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Confront the problem first as to why you are leaning forward and not pushing through heels. Don't just buy some different shoes lol. I don't think that will help much.


This has been mentioned to my some of big lifters in the gym. That a raised heel would help my lifting and put me in a stronger start position


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought it was going to be a front squat, I don't know why though. So I came into here to call you a dirty roiding cnut but upon watching the vid decided not to. 

I started to read your journal a few weeks back and haven't finished reading it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I would rather go a little lighter than raise my heels, but thats what i use to do a few years ago until i read some where that it can do some bad $hit to your knees, or tendons, i cant remember what it was exactly, but it was not good


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't even noticed I raised my heals until i put the video up. A good reminder to film lifts more often


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I didn't even noticed I raised my heals until i put the video up. A good reminder to film lifts more often


This is true, often a second non bias set of eyes helps greatly


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Head up, not parallel, up. Find something to focus on and stay focused on it throughout the squat.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice

I'm aiming for a 400lb squat by the end of next year.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

im no expert and someone with more experience by all means correct me, but i think the reason your heels are lifting is because your knees are well over your toes. its a one rep max so form does slip but i was taught to squat with knees directly over toes. If you do this the whole weight is pretty much on the heel. ive done a quick picture to show what i mean


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

I've always squatted without shoes on, that way I know my feet are flat. No need to get special shoes IMO.

Congrats on the lift BTW!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome lift mate, and proper depth too. A nice early Christmas present to yourself!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

people on this forum need to kill themselves, your form broke the tiniest bit, how the fuc dont people expect this to happen when pushing maximal/sub maximal weights.

congrats on the pb!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> people on this forum need to kill themselves, your form broke the tiniest bit, how the fuc dont people expect this to happen when pushing maximal/sub maximal weights.
> 
> congrats on the pb!


Riots


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mate, your hitting some big numbers now, might pay to get someone to look at ur form. Not to say you are doing anything wrong but someone who knows their biomechanics etc, could say you have tight *** or weak **** etc. I know u love ur strength training and u r only gna get stronger, might be time to make sure its near perfect to avoid injury.

Good work anyway u strong cnut.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Imo for a pb it's good.

Nice depth, good speed.

Not technically spot on as already said, but it was a pb attempt!

Onwards and upwards :-D


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Imo for a pb it's good.
> 
> Nice depth, good speed.
> 
> ...


Cheers guys. I'm going to do some form work on the box tomorrow and see if I get to 200 before the end of my cycle


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Cheers guys. I'm going to do some form work on the box tomorrow and see if I get to 200 before the end of my cycle


Sounds a good plan Simon. Nice lift:thumbup1: Sit back a little further, keep the arch in your back throughout the lift, and 200 is there for the taking.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats mate. What bw are you sitting at?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats mate. What bw are you sitting at?


89kg when he posted.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

well done mate thought you might like to see this if you haven't already http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/SquatStandardsKg.html

Your heels barely moved and IMO some proper lifting shoes would correct this seeing as alot of them are designed to correctly distribute weight


----------

